# Kantenerkennung



## DasShrike (8. Sep 2005)

Hallo zusammen!!!
keine langen Vorreden sonder mein Problem:

Ich möchte eine kantenerkennung von Fotos mit Java realisieren!
Algorithmen und Filter?? Darum kümmer ich mich später.

Angenommen ich habe ein SW Bild mit sieben Schrauben drauf und möchte daraus ein Binärbild machen
Wie kann ich das Bild denn einlesen und alle Bildpunkte unter meinem Schwellwert auf 0 und die darüber auf 255 setzen??
 :### 

Für sinvolle kommentare wäre ich schon sehr dankbar!!!

Mfg Daniel


----------



## BorisDieKlinge (12. Mai 2006)

ich hab sowas mal in C++ gemacht!! 

1. Du musst das Bild in eine Bild Matrix einlesen!
2. Die RGB Werte der Pixel in GRauwerte umwandeln!
3. Danach hat jeder Pxiel in deR Matrix einen Wert zwischen 0 und 255! 

4. Methode die alle Pxiel weis macht die einen Wer unter 128 haben und alles schwar machent die über 255 sind!

Danach hast du de binär Matrix

Wie es genau coded in java  weis ich  nich genau hab aber sowas schon mal vor 5 sem geamcht aber keine unterlagen mehr! Aber es gibt ganz einfach Mehotden wleche ein bidl einlist und in eine MAtrix schreibst ! sind nur 3 zeilen! kei naufwand


----------



## The_S (12. Mai 2006)

Das hat zwar imho nix mit Kantenerkennung zu tun, aber hohl dir das Bild als BufferedImage, geh Pixel für Pixel durch und schau dann ob der Farbwert über bzw. unter den Grenzwert liegt. Dementsprechend reagierst du dann.


----------



## BorisDieKlinge (12. Mai 2006)

Danach haust ein Sobel Filter drüber und du hast die Kanten!!!


----------



## The_S (12. Mai 2006)

BorisDieKlinge hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danach haust ein Sobel Filter drüber und du hast die Kanten!!!



Mein post war ja auch nicht auf dich bezogen, sondern auf die des Threadstellers. Weil einfach auf schwarz oder weiß setzen keine Kantenerkennung ist, wie sie im Topic gefordert wird


----------

